# My Schwalbe Durano S tires are very soft!



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

I've had like 4 rear flats since having them. What tires do I look at now? I'm replacing them with something good for training and racing. Only 1000 miles on them and 4 flats is sad. I've informed Schwalbe of this as well. My Performance Forte tires have held up much better then these Schwalbe Durano's! Throw me some ideas and good suggestions! Thanks!


----------



## coachboyd (Jan 13, 2008)

That is strange. I have 4 sets of those for various wheels and have never had a flat (been using them since October). I would like to see some crr data for them as I have never felt particularly fast with them while climbing (although my wife recently won a race on them). I have had good results for longevity and good feeling on the road with the Michelin Krylions.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

I've had nothing bad luck with them. Sent in pictures to Schwalbe to show them the little holes that are developing in the rear tire with proper PSI as well. I'm looking for tires that aren't as soft as theses. Needing a stronger compound of tire for the rough roads I ride on. One's that are easy to mount to!


----------



## valleycyclist (Nov 1, 2009)

I agree with CoachBoyd about Krylions. They are great all-around tires. The Ultremo R.1 tires may be more puncture resistant than the Durano S even though they are lighter.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

I've narrowed it my choices down to three tires! Continental Gatorskin, Michelin Krylion Carbon and Vredestein Fortezza. I did some research on of them and they all get awesome reviews. Right now I'm leaning towards the Michelin Krylion then the Vredestein Fortezza.


----------



## valleycyclist (Nov 1, 2009)

Wicked2006 said:


> I've narrowed it my choices down to three tires! Continental Gatorskin, Michelin Krylion Carbon and Vredestein Fortezza. I did some research on of them and they all get awesome reviews. Right now I'm leaning towards the Michelin Krylion then the Vredestein Fortezza.


Where do you normally ride (what road conditions, etc)?

I use both Gatorskins and Krylions. Krylions seem to have better cornering performance. Even though I have only had 1 flat ever with a Krylion, I still like Gatorskins for commuting on roads that may have occasional debris on the shoulder.


----------



## Bridgey (Mar 26, 2003)

I use to ride Gatorskins. Great Puncture resistance (the best) but awful in the wet. They last awhile, but square off. So I tried the Krylions. Love them. Superior in the wet. Almost as good with puncture protection and ride a lot nicer. They wear well too. They are like a Michelin Pro 3 with more rubber. So I bought another 3 of them when they were on special.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

I ride on some rough roads in my area. Chip seals and occasional pot holes! We do group rides like 3-5 days a week so I'm needing new tires to help my training and to avoid the flat tire curse. 

My LBS has a pair of the Michelin Krylion Carbon for me. I'm going to go ahead and use them. I'll also pop in a tire liner in the rear to give me added protection. Just waiting for pay day and my tax refund!


----------



## Bridgey (Mar 26, 2003)

Don't worry about the liner. If you want to put a liner in, go a Gatorskin. Krylions offer plenty of protection, just not quite as much as Gatorskins. But are faster and better in the wet


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

+1 to Krylions, though I'm probably going to go with Gatorskins since I want to move to a 28mm tire.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

So it seems the Michelin Krylion Carbons are a better good bet! I have a 24mm rim so I'll be using 700x23 which is what I've always used anyways. Most of the guys I ride with I'm sure use a tire liner but I'm not really sure.


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

If you are going with a liner why not just ride a more supple tire like a Corso CX or Pro3?


----------



## valleycyclist (Nov 1, 2009)

mimason said:


> If you are going with a liner why not just ride a more supple tire like a Corso CX or Pro3?


I agree with Bridgey that someone considering using a tire liner is better off using a more durable tire without a liner.


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

mimason said:


> If you are going with a liner why not just ride a more supple tire like a Corso CX or Pro3?


Corso Cx or Pro 3? I'd like it if I didn't have to use a liner! Maybe I should consider the Gatorskin Hardshell. What tire do I need? I'm confused. Thanks!


----------



## valleycyclist (Nov 1, 2009)

Wicked2006 said:


> Corso Cx or Pro 3? I'd like it if I didn't have to use a liner! Maybe I should consider the Gatorskin Hardshell. What tire do I need? I'm confused. Thanks!


Based on this thread, it seems that most people agree that the Michelin Krylion is the best compromise tire for training/racing. But if you want to sacrifice some performance go for the Gatorskins, Hardshells, or Armadillos. I think those are overkill for a training/racing tire.

One suggestion that works very well if you wear gloves is to touch the tires while you are riding after you run over an area of road that has debris or if you see something stuck to your tire. That will greatly reduce your chances of getting a flat.


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

valleycyclist said:


> One suggestion that works very well if you wear gloves is to touch the tires while you are riding after you run over an area of road that has debris or if you see something stuck to your tire. That will greatly reduce your chances of getting a flat.


Best advice yet. Also if you are reluctant to clean off your rear tire with your hand for fear of getting your hand caught in the wheel you can also use your water bottle to rub against the back tire...albeit less effective.


----------



## rruff (Feb 28, 2006)

valleycyclist said:


> Based on this thread, it seems that most people agree that the Michelin Krylion is the best compromise tire for training/racing


IME the GP4000S is better in every way..


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

valleycyclist said:


> I agree with Bridgey that someone considering using a tire liner is better off using a more durable tire without a liner.



I've used Krylons and they are nice tires but they are no where near the quality of what a good Pro3 or Conti 4k is imo. Admittedly, I have not used liners(except for my wife's bike) but would expect the ride of a Corso/4k/Pro3 with liners to be better than a Krylon. I would be curious about the liner/good tire combo vs a Gatorskin/Krylon setup. Any experience with this?


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

Oh I almost forgot to add my Performance Forte tires on my other bike are much better then my Schwalbe Durano. I've taken that bike on the same routes and they have never had a flat. 

Honestly I think I got some defective tires. The Schwalbe customer service person I've been in contact wrote stating "The Durano is actually one of our very good long lasting and durable tire options, with an expected tread life of around 6000 miles under normal use. We don’t really offer anything with additional protection and durability, without moving to a heavier tire such as the Durano Plus model, with a 3mm thick SmartGuard protection belt. http://www.schwalbetires.com/bike_tires/racing_tires/durano_plus Currently we only have the 700x25c size in stock."

I've put over 1000 miles on these tires so far and they have cuts everywhere front and rear tire. My mechanic even checked them out and said that compound is soft and those tires are shot. He knows my routes for training and just told me contact them. Oh well new tires next week.


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

gatorskin rear
gp4000s front


----------



## Wicked2006 (Jul 9, 2005)

Well a good friend of mine hooked me with a pair of Kenda Kaliente Pros last night. Brand new tires he said he didn't need them and I got them for free. Rode them earlier today and loved how they felt. They seemed very fast and cornered well. 

He told me these are a pretty decent an all around tire for training and long rides. He rode them last year and he put on like 1500 miles and had no flats. He saved me like $80-$100 for doing this for me. It's nice to have great friends.


----------



## dracula (Mar 9, 2010)

AJL said:


> +1 to Krylions, though I'm probably going to go with Gatorskins since I want to move to a 28mm tire.


Please be adviced that a 700x25c Michelin Krylion or Optimum Pro will measure between 26.5 and 27mm on a rim featuring an inner rim with of 622x15c (15mm inner width).

I do not know Gatorskins , though wouldn't be surprised if the Continental (they normally run narrow) 28mm turns out to be about the same width and height as the Michelin 25mm on a 15c rim.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

dracula said:


> Please be adviced that a 700x25c Michelin Krylion or Optimum Pro will measure between 26.5 and 27mm on a rim featuring an inner rim with of 622x15c (15mm inner width).
> 
> I do not know Gatorskins , though wouldn't be surprised if the Continental (they normally run narrow) 28mm turns out to be about the same width and height as the Michelin 25mm on a 15c rim.


Thanks for the info. Hmm, that sucks. Guess I'll have to do more research.

Wish I had the dollars to build up some wheels with With Heads Ardennes/Kermesse C2 rims (23mm tires external width).


----------

